# A-MAZE-N Products Thanksgiving Giveaway



## monicas (Nov 12, 2015)

It's THANKSGIVING... which means it's time for another awesome giveaway from A-MAZE-N Products. 

Want to win one of the Daily Prizes OR the Grand Prize?  

Read below to enter.

Enter every day 11/13 through 11/21

We'll randomly pull our first winner on Saturday, 11/14, at 12 pm Central/10 am Pacific.  

One winner will be chosen every day until 11/21, and on 11/22 we'll pick the GRAND PRIZE WINNER.  

*Here's how it works:*

 
1. Like A-MAZE-N-Products on Facebook.
     Don't have a Facebook Account?......pm TJohnson with "I don't have a Facebook account"
 
2. Simply answer this question in a reply to this thread: 

 
_What am I most thankful for???  _

_Tell us in a reply to this thread and include a picture if you want!_

*The DAILY PRIZES are worth $42.97!*

*The GRAND PRIZE is worth $169.87!*

This contest is open only to SMF members who live in the 48 contiguous states.
 ​











pic1.png



__ monicas
__ Nov 12, 2015





    *OR *












pic2.png



__ monicas
__ Nov 12, 2015





*DAILY PRIZE:**  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*

- AMNPS or 12" TUBE SMOKER

- 2# PITMASTERS CHOICE PELLETS

- (1) 12” x 18" QMATZ

 *TOTAL VALUE = $42.97*
 ​ 













DSC05242.JPG



__ monicas
__ Nov 12, 2015





*GRAND PRIZE:*






- AMNPS 5x8, 12" TUBE SMOKER & 6” TUBE SMOKER

- 2# Ea. APPLE, CHERRY, HICKORY, MAPLE, OAK & PITMASTERS CHOICE PELLETS

- SELF-IGNITING PROPANE TORCH

- STARTER GEL

- (4) 12”x18” QMATZ

- MANUAL & RECIPE BOOK

      *TOTAL VALUE = $169.87*

*DAILY WINNERS*

*11/13/15 Winner **- two-eyes-up*

*11/14/15 Winner** - muralboy*

*11/15/15 Winner** - Thomas Phillips*

*11/16/15 Winner** - Lemans*

*11/17/15 Winner** - **smokedout13*

*11/18/15 Winner** - DaveOmak*

*11/19/15 Winner** - link*

*11/20/15 Winner** - BandCollector*

*11/21/15 Winner** - BDSkelly*


----------



## driedstick (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks love this contest when you do it. thank you

_What am I most thankful for - My family!!!!!!_

_DS_


----------



## two-eyes-up (Nov 12, 2015)

What am I most thankful for?

My LORD and savior JESUS. Eph,2:8,9


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 12, 2015)

I am most grateful for my wonderful wife and son that is currently attending college in North Dakota.

Thanks AMAZN for a great giveaway!    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  













NDSCS.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 12, 2015


----------



## beuregard (Nov 12, 2015)

Thankful for family, good friends, and super pets to help celebrate Football Thanksgiving and a maple smoked turkey on the table with all the fixings.


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm especially thankful for a good woman to keep me going strong through the best and worst of times travelling through life who will soon become my wife! She even puts up with my silly hobbies
Smokin some salmon












20151019_135649.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 12, 2015





And my Bronco problem












20150619_153205.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 12, 2015





And hunting...:yahoo:












20150918_193059.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 12, 2015


----------



## mowin (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm thankful for all the brave men and women,  past, present and future,  that make this country great.  

Oh ya... and my wife :biggrin:


----------



## boog22 (Nov 12, 2015)

I am thankful for my 15month little girl


----------



## milo (Nov 12, 2015)

I am most thankful for a chance to do it better today.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2015)

I am thankful that my family and brothers family will be together this holiday season...JJ


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 12, 2015)

I am thankful for life, love and happiness.


----------



## stanjk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thankful for another Thanksgiving to share with all who I love.


----------



## okie362 (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm most thankful for my children and the fact they have both turned out to be outstanding and wonderful adults.


----------



## lemans (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful that this is Obamas last thanksgiving in office!!!!


----------



## hank2000 (Nov 13, 2015)

My family and I have been so blessed by God that there is no way to list them all.  Very thankful to have God and my family in my life   May you all be blessed this thanksgiving


----------



## ironhorse07 (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful to have meat to smoke this Thanksgiving.


----------



## link (Nov 13, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for???  _

_The ability to be able to take care of my family._


----------



## mgbgt (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm thankful for many things, first, to our lord Jesus Christ, My wife, she has tolerated me for 33 years now and I know there will be many more, The joy our 3 children and 4 grandsons (soon to be 5) bring to our ever growing family, our health. Without Jesus Christ being a part of our lives the few blessings I mentioned would not be possible. We all more to be thankful for than we realize, it's only after someone is taken from our lives to soon do we realize how much of a blessing they truly were. Material things come and go but the people in our lives are no replaceable.


----------



## bravemurphy (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for a wonderful family.


----------



## smokedout13 (Nov 13, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for???  _

I am most thankful for my for my work giving me paid time off so I can cook A-MAZE-N food to share with my family and friends


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 13, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for???  _

Everything that God has blessed me with!


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for my wife that puts up with all my hobbies (especially this one).


----------



## pit of despair (Nov 13, 2015)

_What am I thankful for?_

3 healthy granddaughters.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 13, 2015)

This year, I'm most thankful for my bride making it through reconstructive surgery on her lower spine and now having feelings in her legs!  Still a long way to go, but over the main hurdle! 

Already liked on FB.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2015)

I am Thankful for Mrs Bear sticking with me through 47 years (December 27th), during many tough times and a few very scary times, as we were married before I went to Vietnam.

And for our Wonderful Son of 43 years.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for my wonderful wife and kids! Everyday is an adventure!


----------



## dml7590 (Nov 13, 2015)

What am I most thankful for?

I am most thankful for my health, my wife, and my family and friends.


----------



## xray (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for my family and the time I could spend with them.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 13, 2015)

I am most thankful for my wife and children...They complete me!

Thanks for the opportunity,

John


----------



## seenred (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks to Todd and everyone at A Maze N Products for always supporting these forums!  Another great giveaway, Todd!

I am most thankful for my amazing, beautiful wife our 2 fine sons.

Red


----------



## westby (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm thankful for my family and friends.  Nothing is more important than the love we share with others.

I'm also thankful for my "smoking problem".













ribs turkey ham.jpg



__ westby
__ Mar 23, 2015


----------



## aquaduck (Nov 13, 2015)

Family and Friends - Always!


----------



## ibbones (Nov 13, 2015)

I have many things to be thankful for.  God, family, home...


----------



## mds51 (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for family and friends and people that share their knowledge so everyone can learn and improve. I am thankful for having the privilege of living in the greatest country in the world and having my rights protected by brave men and women !!

God Bless America!!

mds51


----------



## ddavis (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for family, friends and a cool new hobby.


----------



## shawbrook14 (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm thankful for my wife of 25 years, my family and our first grandson born in June. I'll have him smoking soon!


----------



## coreyfire (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for my perfect family, and friends.


----------



## jake babyak (Nov 13, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for???  _

Im thankful for the smell of smoked Turkey













TURKEY.jpg



__ jake babyak
__ Nov 13, 2015


----------



## driedstick (Nov 13, 2015)

Thankful for family always, but this shout out is for out VETS Thank you for your service


----------



## thomas phillips (Nov 13, 2015)

I am Thankful that my little girls spinal fusion surgery went well last week and has greatly improved her quality of life, free from constant back pain.


----------



## mummel (Nov 13, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for???  _

MY FAMILY!  Thanks guys.


----------



## tim202 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi Todd, I'm MOST thankful for my Wife and Family !!! Also to be living in the Good ol' USA !!!

Tim


----------



## broz (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for a wonderful family. and all my friends.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 13, 2015)

monicas said:


> It's THANKSGIVING... which means it's time for another awesome giveaway from A-MAZE-N Products.
> 
> Want to win one of the Daily Prizes OR the Grand Prize?
> 
> ...


Winner winner who's today's lucky winner??


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for my friends and family also. We have had a few scary moments, but still and all, we are all here to celebrate.


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm most thankful that my kids don't do the things I did. I'm just lucky they stay in school & actually want to contribute to society one day. Heads above me at there age!!!


----------



## bassman (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm not in this for the drawing but wanted to say I'm thankful for people like Todd for putting forth his money and time for these drawings.


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 13, 2015)

we are thank full for friends and family, Our Veterans and the people in this community that have been so helpful.

Tom


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful that I have family that cares for me and some friends that are close enough I consider them family.


----------



## hookedonq (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for my wonderful fiance, My kids and our health and just an amazing family!


----------



## muralboy (Nov 13, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for??? _

A wonderful and beautiful wife who encourages, supports and loves me - not an easy task sometimes!


----------



## tsin (Nov 13, 2015)

I am very thankful for my family and life it self.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for my family, my friends and the life the good Lord has blessed me with.


----------



## mountain-worm (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm thankful for life, love and that we can do things like this!

Thanks A-MAZE-N Products!


----------



## jlollar (Nov 13, 2015)

I am most thankful for my family and the man that they have turned me into.  Getting married and having a little girl has made me a better person and set my priorities straight for sure.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 13, 2015)

Sorry Guys!

Little "Miscommunication" on who was posting the winner today

*And the WINNER is.......**two-eyes-up*

*Tomorrow's winner will be announced at 12:00 Noon*


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for hope.


----------



## lemans (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm thankful for my friends and allies on this site


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 13, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I am Thankful for Mrs Bear sticking with me through 47 years (December 27th), during many tough times and a few very scary times, as we were married before I went to Vietnam.
> 
> And for our Wonderful Son of 43 years.
> 
> Bear


CONGRATULATIONS MY FRIEND ! . I thought we were on a tremendous path (not counting the date years)   coming up to 40 years and two boys 32 & 29  You Win...

Tom & Debbie


----------



## xray (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for my family and the time I spend with them.


----------



## beuregard (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm thankful for the A-Maze-N turkey day drawing and all the great forums on this site. An encyclopedia of knowledge presented here every day. What a wonderful past-time and great way to meet people from all over the world. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## siege (Nov 13, 2015)

I am most thankful for my family, seeing how everyone has grown into the wonderful people they are, and the future they are building.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 13, 2015)

I am thankful for the freedoms we are still allowed to enjoy in this country, for now.


----------



## milo (Nov 13, 2015)

I am most thankful for the person who invented TP.


----------



## muralboy (Nov 14, 2015)

I am thankful to the One who discovered fire because without it we would not have smoke.

Just think of all the good food we'd miss out on. Not to mention this forum. :biggrin:


----------



## stovebolt (Nov 14, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for??? _

  I am most thankful for my family and friends. They are what really make life the joy it is.

Chuck


----------



## 1finder (Nov 14, 2015)

What am I most thankful for??? 
That future son in law, is cancer free, Woohoo!! 
After 3 surgeries and 8 weeks of chemo. 
Been a rough year for the 26 yr old.

Be safe!!


----------



## stanjk (Nov 14, 2015)

Thankful for another year.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 14, 2015)

I am thankful for my family...


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 14, 2015)

I am thankful for Obama's last Thanksgiving in the Whitehouse.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2015)

I am Thankful this is a Politics Free Forum.

And Thanks Tom & Debbie---You are catching up!!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2015)

I am thankful my Wife puts up with me...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm most thankful that my wife, Miss Linda, is part of my life.  It always amazes me that she has stuck with me through good times and bad for 11 wonderful years.

Gary


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 14, 2015)

*Another Daily Drawing at Noon Today!!*


----------



## link (Nov 14, 2015)

I am thankful for my family and my friends. I am hoping to be thankful for the nice deer I get this season as well.


----------



## moorekend (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm thankful for family and friends.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 14, 2015)

Thankful for family, good friends & our men and women of the Armed Forces past and present !  

Thanks Todd for running another great contest !


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Nov 14, 2015)

Thankful for our Father up above, family, and you guy's and all your help.


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm thankful for a 3rd doe this season. Gave one away, processed another, and dropped one off this morning. Gonna have a good smoked deer offseason!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 14, 2015)

*And the WINNER is.......muralboy*

*Tomorrow's winner will be announced at 12:00 Noon*


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 14, 2015)

I am thankful for fun events, such as this giveaway!!!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 14, 2015)

I am thankful Todd is sooooooooooooooooooo generous......


----------



## tsin (Nov 14, 2015)

I am Thankful for Family, Health and Friends..


----------



## smokingearl (Nov 14, 2015)

I am most thankful for having a big loving family!


----------



## jlollar (Nov 14, 2015)

I am thankful for my dog and his true unconditional love.  I put him and the wife in the trunk for an hour and he was the only one excited to see me when I opened it.


----------



## thomas phillips (Nov 14, 2015)

I am thankful for our veterans service, my wife, kids, and dogs, the house I live in and all the great people on this site!!!


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 14, 2015)

I am thankful for the great guys on this forum.  And that I am getting over this nasty cold I've had.


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 14, 2015)

I am thankful for this forumn and the people here who have been helpful and friendly!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2015)

jlollar said:


> I am thankful for my dog and his true unconditional love. I put him and the wife in the trunk for an hour and he was the only one excited to see me when I opened it.


I can't believe I never heard that one before---That's Funny!!----Even Mrs Bear is still laughing!!!

Which explains why I'm so Thankful that she's been with me for nearly 47 years!!!

Bear


----------



## letitroll (Nov 14, 2015)

I am thankful for a happy and healthy family!


----------



## mummel (Nov 14, 2015)

Darn I missed the daily draw!  I'm thankful that I know the rules now haha. Thanks to my wonderful family!


----------



## xray (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm thankful for my family and friends and the time I spend with them!


----------



## boboso (Nov 14, 2015)

I am thankful to be alive. To be an American. To be able to work and make a good living. To be able to enjoy life and the things that make me happy. I am thankful for my family and friends. And I thank God I'm a Texan. :)


----------



## muralboy (Nov 14, 2015)

greasemonger said:


> I'm thankful for a 3rd doe this season. Gave one away, processed another, and dropped one off this morning. Gonna have a good smoked deer offseason!


Congratulations G

Been a long time since I've had some good venison.  Enjoy.


----------



## shawbrook14 (Nov 14, 2015)

Thankful for a website like this. So much information! The education is here for the taking. Soak it up!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 14, 2015)

Thankful for family, good friends & our men and women of the Armed Forces past and present !

Thanks Todd for running another great contest !


----------



## driedstick (Nov 14, 2015)

Thankful for this great forum and the members here 

DS


----------



## stanjk (Nov 15, 2015)

Thankful for a good wife and family.


----------



## muralboy (Nov 15, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> *And the WINNER is.......muralboy*
> 
> *Tomorrow's winner will be announced at 12:00 Noon*



Thank you Todd!!! Can't wait to give the tube a try.


----------



## earthquake5683 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm most thankful for a wonderful family, good health and the opportunity to continue to serve this great nation for more than 18 years.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## stovebolt (Nov 15, 2015)

I am thankful for the freedom I enjoy by being a citizen of the U.S.A.

Chuck


----------



## diamondmarco (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm thankful for each day being able to decide how my day will turn out.


----------



## lemans (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm thankful for pork!! And bacon too!!!


----------



## cracker1397 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm thankful for my wife daughter and newborn son.  I am also thankful for my Dad and all the knowledge and wisdom he passed down to me before the Lord took him up to heaven last month.  He was a great man and a great example.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 15, 2015)

I am most thankful for being retired and living in this great country or ours.

Thanks again Todd!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2015)

I am thankful Todd is sooooooooooooooooooo generous......


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 15, 2015)

*Enter The Contest Today*

*Another Winner will be announced at 12:00 Noon Today!*


----------



## seenred (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats to muralboy!  

I'm most thankful for my wife and our sons.

Red


----------



## mummel (Nov 15, 2015)

Im going to give a shout out and a thanks to Todd and the folks at A-maze-n for running these awesome competitions.


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm crazy thankful we finally had a cooler weekend with NO rain


----------



## 1finder (Nov 15, 2015)

Thankful, I'm employed & able to live the life I do... What a country we live in
"God bless America"!!!

Good luck and be safe


----------



## jlollar (Nov 15, 2015)

I am thankful for my dog and his true unconditional love.  I put him and the wife in the trunk for an hour and he was the only one excited to see me when I opened it.

Posted same yesterday,  but it was after the draw. Didn't want to waste it.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 15, 2015)

Most thankful for my Family and good Ol USA 

DS


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thankful that my smoker is smokin.


----------



## tsin (Nov 15, 2015)

I am very Thankful for my wonderful family and my health


----------



## mgbgt (Nov 15, 2015)

I am thankful for my family and health.


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats to Muraboy!!

Tom


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 15, 2015)

*15 Minutes Until Today's Daily Drawing*


----------



## shawbrook14 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thankful for our servicemen and women and the sacrifices they make to keep the freedoms we have!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 15, 2015)

*Today's Daily WINNER is....Thomas Phillips*

*Tomorrow's winner will be announced at 12:00 Noon*


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 15, 2015)

I am thankful for the great weekend I had with my wife visiting places we've been before and a few that we haven't! 

Crater Lake for those that have never been you should













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 15, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 15, 2015


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 15, 2015)

Im thankful for having so many things to be thankful for that the list is too long to type. 

b


----------



## julliette (Nov 15, 2015)

I am thankful for good health, a loving family and friends and That I live in the great USA


----------



## smokingearl (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm thankful for my wonderful twin grand babies


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 15, 2015)

I am thankful that I get to enter this fantastic drawing day after day.


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 15, 2015)

I am thankful for this forum, and for being able to attend the South Florida SMF Gathering this weekend for the first time, and for all the new friends I met and for all the wonderful things I learned!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2015)

I am thankful Todd is sooooooooooooooooooo generous......


----------



## msradell (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm thankful for still being able to enjoy Thanksgiving. A few years ago I became seriously ill and almost didn't survive. Even though I know disabled and depend on the goodness of others to help me do things I used to do myself at least I'm still here and able to enjoy Thanksgiving and everything else with my loving wife.


----------



## cracker1397 (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm thankful for briskey and whiskey


----------



## driedstick (Nov 15, 2015)

thankful for 













IMG_20150907_164818971_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 15, 2015





   and 













IMG_20150907_092654606.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 15, 2015


----------



## lemans (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm thankful for cold smoking













image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Nov 15, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I am thankful for the great weekend I had with my wife visiting places we've been before and a few that we haven't!
> 
> Crater Lake for those that have never been you should
> 
> ...


I'm Thankful Case posted these 2 Pics, and I wish I was still Doing Scenic Oil Painting!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## doctord1955 (Nov 15, 2015)

Most thankful for my kids all 3 of them and the rest of my family!


----------



## moorekend (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm thankful for my family and this forum from which I have learned alot from.


----------



## xray (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm thankful for being able to grab the last Genny.












image.jpeg



__ xray
__ Nov 15, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 15, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm Thankful Case posted these 2 Pics, and I wish I was still Doing Scenic Oil Painting!!Thumbs Up
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear! It's an amazing place. I feel blessed to I've in such a beautiful and diverse state. Desert, mountains, oceans, lakes, rivers, forests, the list goes on. It's sad though that many people don't get out and see where they live. We make a point of it. So many great places to explore and see. A four hour road trip takes my wife and I 10-12 hours because we stop and check things out.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 15, 2015)

*Another Daily Winner 12:00 Noon Monday*


----------



## rowdyrabbit (Nov 15, 2015)

There is not enough space in all of the Internet to list all of the many ways I've been blessed. And for that, I'm beyond thankful.


----------



## taz64 (Nov 15, 2015)

What am I most thankful for,  my wonderful life I have with my husband.


----------



## seenred (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm thankful that, almost 7 years ago, I stumbled upon Smoking Meat Forums.  I can't overstate the skills I've learned here over the years.  I view myself as a master of the pit because of what I've learned from the good people who are members of these forums...and more importantly, I've made some mighty good friends.

Sorry that sounds a little sappy...but it's true.

Red


----------



## msuiceman (Nov 15, 2015)

My family's health (6 month old had issues).


----------



## mummel (Nov 15, 2015)

Congrats Tom! I'm in for Monday's draw. Thanks to SMF for helping me to discover my #2 favorite hobby!!!


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 15, 2015)

Thankful to be at home, warm and cozy, with my gf, after a long day at work.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm sitting on the edge of a Hospital bed thinking I am thankful to have a Wife as aware as mine. Again she saw a problem and took me to the E.R.  .


----------



## milo (Nov 16, 2015)

For a chance to win some cool stuff.


----------



## stovebolt (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thankful for good health for myself and my family.

Chuck


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 16, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for???_

My beautiful family who makes sure I keep my butt focused on today, tomorrow, and the beyond.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 16, 2015)

I am thankful for my family!


----------



## mgbgt (Nov 16, 2015)

I am thankful for the chance to have a good job


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> I'm sitting on the edge of a Hospital bed thinking I am thankful to have a Wife as aware as mine. Again she saw a problem and took me to the E.R. .


I too am Thankful Stan's Wife was on the Ball !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hang in there, Buddy!!

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 16, 2015)

I am thankful for all the knowledgeable and unselfish people here on the forum...I have learned a lot from them over the years.

Keep smoking!

John


----------



## smokingearl (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thankful for being able to bring home enough money to keep my family fed and sheltered.


----------



## zach5483 (Nov 16, 2015)

My wife and child.  The good Lord. My Family and Friend.  Smoked meat and Rugby.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 16, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> I'm sitting on the edge of a Hospital bed thinking I am thankful to have a Wife as aware as mine. Again she saw a problem and took me to the E.R. .


Hope all is well. Thankful your wife was there!! 

DS


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 16, 2015)

*Today's Daily WINNER is.......Lemans*

*Tomorrow's winner will be announced at 12:00 Noon*


----------



## pit of despair (Nov 16, 2015)

I am thankful for my family!


----------



## seenred (Nov 16, 2015)

Congrats to Lemans!  Today I'm thankful for my health and my family.

Red


----------



## tsin (Nov 16, 2015)

I am very thankful for Love, Life and my Christian faith       Thanks for these contests..


----------



## driedstick (Nov 16, 2015)

Congrats Leamans!! Thankful for the SMF Family

DS


----------



## girlie smoker (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thankful for my health and the opportunity to continue to work in healthcare. Thanks to my husband for all his help at home when I'm working.


----------



## paul85 (Nov 16, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for??? _

Earlier this year I was diagnosed with tongue cancer.  It was squamous cell carcinoma and was the size of a golf ball.  Chemo and radiation took care of the cancer, and my last treatment was early July, but it knocked me out and I was basically bedridden for most of the summer.  Lost 80 lbs, had a feeding tube put in, and generally felt like death for many months.

I'm thankful for an awesome family who all stepped up to help out.  My wife took my 3 children to various cub and boy scout campouts, soccer and baseball practices and games, and was on the go most every waking minute she was not at work.  She has a full time job, but always made sure the family was where it needed to be while her husband was home in bed or at his appointments.

I'm thankful for living in such a great community.  I had several neighbors stop by and offer to help mow the yard, clean the gutters, or just simply be there to talk to while I went through my treatments.  I live in a community where we all look after each other.  People in the heartland are salt of the earth and my neighbors are living proof.

Lastly, I'm thankful to be alive and to be able to experience all the great things God has given us.  Now that my taste buds are slowly starting to come back, I'm really looking forward to being able to eat delicious food again as well!


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 16, 2015)

Thankful to have a day to relax and catch up on errands.


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 16, 2015)

I am thankful for the upcoming holidays to be able to spend time with the family get togethers.

Tom


----------



## julliette (Nov 16, 2015)

I am Thankful to have a roof over my head, a job , food in my belly and  loving friends and family


----------



## mummel (Nov 16, 2015)

In for round 4!  Im thankful for my friends and family, and thanks Todd!


----------



## ironhorse07 (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thankful for my wife, somehow she puts up with me.


----------



## cracker1397 (Nov 16, 2015)

I am thankful for a steady job in an unsteady world


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thankful Monday is almost over...


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thankful for the Love of Jesus Christ and all the blessings He has bestowed on me in this life.


----------



## shawbrook14 (Nov 16, 2015)

Thankful that I live in the USA!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 16, 2015)

I am thankful that I smoked a turkey last night so we could have some before thanksgiving leftovers! Brother in law always sneaks the last bits into his coat pocket!


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thankful that I got to go to the South Florida Gathering of the Smoking Meats Forum!


----------



## smokingearl (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thankful for this forum leading me to the MES 40. Best move I ever made from charcoal.


----------



## gary s (Nov 16, 2015)

To much to list, but family, friends and our great country are at the top of my list.

Gary


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 16, 2015)

I am thankful I have all next week off of work, and thankful for the good people I work with who are covering my workload while I am gone!


----------



## harleyeg05 (Nov 16, 2015)

I am truly thankful for a loving Father in Heaven who has blessed me with an amazing family. I married my wife who had 3 beautiful children already, and I had 1. We became an instant family. It has been amazing watching them grow and I have learned more from them then the other way around. My wife has had 2 major surgery's to help prevent cancer. Breast and Hysterectomy. Her strength and patience and courage have inspired me to be a better man and father and neighbor. I AM BLESSED TO HAVE HER BY MY SIDE AND GROW OLD TOGETHER!! I am blessed far more then I deserve!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2015)

paul85 said:


> _What am I most thankful for??? _
> 
> Earlier this year I was diagnosed with tongue cancer.  It was squamous cell carcinoma and was the size of a golf ball.  Chemo and radiation took care of the cancer, and my last treatment was early July, but it knocked me out and I was basically bedridden for most of the summer.  Lost 80 lbs, had a feeding tube put in, and generally felt like death for many months.
> 
> ...


I'm Thankful that Paul85 is doing better & I'm hoping he gets his taste buds back real soon.

I know what he's talking about. Since a Dr screwed up 3 years ago, I've been having a rough time, but I only lost 41 pounds in 28 days in the Hospital, and lost my taste buds for 7 months. I got them all back, except I still lost my taste for coffee, after drinking it for 50 years. That's fine, I'm glad it's coffee, and not Prime Rib!! 

Like Paul, I still get a lot of help for things that used to be second nature to me.

Bear


----------



## 1finder (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thankful for the the ability/knowledge to prepare food that others enjoy eating. Sausage is my personal favorite, andouille, hot link or a polish link. One every morning for breakfast at work... It is the most important meal of the day. Might as well eat what you like.

Good luck & Be safe!!


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 16, 2015)

paul85 said:


> _What am I most thankful for??? _
> 
> Earlier this year I was diagnosed with tongue cancer.  It was squamous cell carcinoma and was the size of a golf ball.  Chemo and radiation took care of the cancer, and my last treatment was early July, but it knocked me out and I was basically bedridden for most of the summer.  Lost 80 lbs, had a feeding tube put in, and generally felt like death for many months.
> 
> ...


God bless you Paul and your neighbors who stepped forward to help you in your time of need.  Your wife is a Saint!

Take care and I am glad you are doing much better!

John


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 16, 2015)

Xray said:


> I'm thankful for being able to grab the last Genny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that is something I can wrap my head around (no pun intended) I have not seen /had a Genny Crème Ale for as long as I can remember. last trip home I flew two cases in my baggage and sent the contents of the suitcase home UPS more expensive than common sense but the Mrs finally understood....inexpensive beer + shipping + overweight charge too much by the smoker with a COLD Crème Ale Priceless


----------



## old bones (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thankful for my health and my God given understanding to accept the many things in my life. I'm also thankful for my wife and the a-maze-n-products I use to help save money for me and my friends.

*This Thanksgiving we will be eating Turkey and I could spend $71.88 and buy this....*.













Turkey Sams.JPG



__ old bones
__ Nov 16, 2015





     

*Or I could use my AMNPS Tray and smoke this and spend $11.86... *   

That's why I'm thankful to Todd and his AMNPS Products.  













Jennie O.jpg



__ old bones
__ Nov 16, 2015


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 16, 2015)

I am thankful that I made it to the Northern Tool store today and picked up a Kitchener #12 Meat grinder for $100 today.


----------



## milo (Nov 16, 2015)

For my beautiful wife!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 16, 2015)

The knowledge I've gained  & friends I have made on this forum !  SMF  is second to none IMHO !


----------



## moorekend (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thankful for a wonderful wife.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thankful I found a 24# turkey to smoke for Bride for Thanksgiving...   That means _LEFTOVERS !!!_


----------



## mummel (Nov 16, 2015)

Paul I'm glad you are ok. Life is so short. We need to cherrish every minute of it.


----------



## beuregard (Nov 16, 2015)

As Homer Simpson would say mmmmmmm left overs. I'm thankful for the time off from work too. Woohoooo!!!


----------



## doctord1955 (Nov 16, 2015)

Thankful to live in a country where we have the freedom to have forums like this!


----------



## smokedout13 (Nov 16, 2015)

I am thankful for the people on smoking meat forum


----------



## rowdyrabbit (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm thankful for the opportunity for a chance to win some great products.


----------



## mwchron1 (Nov 16, 2015)

I am thankful for family, friends, and that I just bought  the square smoker and my cheese came out wonderful and they ate it all. Now I'm being asked When are you making more.


----------



## xray (Nov 16, 2015)

I am thankful for my friends and family and the amount of time I could spend with them.


----------



## bigtee (Nov 16, 2015)

I am most thankful for; friends, family, good health, the man or woman who first discovered how to smoke meat. Finally, for Tod whose invented a great product.[ATTACHMENT=2413]image.jpg (448k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## stiftw (Nov 16, 2015)

I am thankful for life love and health.













fpDkkX5.jpg



__ stiftw
__ Nov 16, 2015


----------



## mwchron1 (Nov 17, 2015)

Always thankful for what are Veterans have done and are doing for us to have our freedom


----------



## lemans (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm really greatful for winning. Todd is the best!!!!
    More cold smoked salmon in my Future!!!!


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 17, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for???  _Being home with the family for all of the holidays this year instead of out of country for 8 months working.


----------



## eljefesmoker (Nov 17, 2015)

I am most thankful for my daughter Ryleigh.  My wife and I were fortunate enough to adopt her when she was born on July 13th this year.  We had been waiting just over 5 years, after several failed attempts on our own :(

Needless to say, this is going to be one hell of a thanksgiving :)

Happy thanksgiving everyone!  And happy smokin'!













11896394_10100523028064797_742567541074411389_o.jp



__ eljefesmoker
__ Nov 17, 2015


----------



## mummel (Nov 17, 2015)

ElJefeSmoker said:


> I am most thankful for my daughter Ryleigh.  My wife and I were fortunate enough to adopt her when she was born on July 13th this year.  We had been waiting just over 5 years, after several failed attempts on our own :(
> 
> Needless to say, this is going to be one hell of a thanksgiving :)
> 
> Happy thanksgiving everyone!  And happy smokin'!



Wow this is awesome. What a cutie. Congratulations.


----------



## pit of despair (Nov 17, 2015)

I am thankful for being surrounded by good neighbors!


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm thankful my job is giving me this weekend and most of next week off to share smoked food with the family, and try to talk my Mom into letting my buy a smoker for my dad for Christmas.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 17, 2015)

I am most thankful for my friends and extended family...Great people.

Happy Thanksgiving All.


----------



## gary s (Nov 17, 2015)

Thankful that the severe storms missed us.

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Nov 17, 2015)

ElJefeSmoker said:


> I am most thankful for my daughter Ryleigh.  My wife and I were fortunate enough to adopt her when she was born on July 13th this year.  We had been waiting just over 5 years, after several failed attempts on our own :(
> 
> Needless to say, this is going to be one hell of a thanksgiving :)
> 
> ...




:Congratulations:


----------



## mtodriscoll (Nov 17, 2015)

I am thankful to live in these great United States of America!

...I'm also thankful for TBS and it's effect on meat! :)

- Matt


----------



## blathnac (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm thankful for my family and good times that we have.  Also thankful that I get another excuse to throw some meat on the smoker in the next couple weeks.


----------



## LanceR (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm most thankful for family!

Lance


----------



## zach5483 (Nov 17, 2015)

Do we post daily?  Or just one and done?

If so, I am thankful for family.


----------



## zach5483 (Nov 17, 2015)

ElJefeSmoker said:


> I am most thankful for my daughter Ryleigh.  My wife and I were fortunate enough to adopt her when she was born on July 13th this year.  We had been waiting just over 5 years, after several failed attempts on our own :(
> 
> Needless to say, this is going to be one hell of a thanksgiving :)
> 
> ...


Congrats!  Have fun!


----------



## dueceswild (Nov 17, 2015)

I am thankful for a great family, friends, and neighbors making smoking fun and fulfilling!


----------



## tsin (Nov 17, 2015)

I am thankful for my amazing family.


----------



## julliette (Nov 17, 2015)

I am thankful my family and love ones and to live in USA


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 17, 2015)

I am thankful for my family!


----------



## intoodeep (Nov 17, 2015)

I am most thankful for a great wife, 3 great sons, and a great daughter and son by marriage.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 17, 2015)

*Today's Daily WINNER is.......smokedout13*

*Tomorrow's winner will be announced at 12:00 Noon*


----------



## shelterit (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm thankful for my family, friends and everyone on this site that has helped me elevate my food with all of their helpful advice!


----------



## smokingearl (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm thankful for my beautiful wife for putting up with me


----------



## eljefesmoker (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the kind words :)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 17, 2015)

Thankful I don't have to work this Thanksgiving & can hang out with fam & friends !


----------



## the macdaddy (Nov 17, 2015)

Thankful for Family, Friends and all the fellowship!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 17, 2015)

Thankful for our Troops!! 

DS


----------



## mummel (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm thankful that my children are happy & healthy.


----------



## dond (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm thankful that I live in a Country where I can practice my religious and political views without fear of being beheaded.

I'm thankful for God's Grace.

I'm thankful for a wonderful life surrounded by people that love me.

I'm thankful for the technology to pursue hobbies like smoking that enhances my quality of life.

I'm thankful for my life!


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 17, 2015)

Thankful to see the dawn of every new day.


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 17, 2015)

i am Thankful for my wonderful wife and both my boys and of coarse the extended family and friends

Tom


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 17, 2015)

What am I most thankful for??? 

I am very thankful for our Armed Forces and the jobs they do.  Including past and present and people I know in the service.:usa:


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 17, 2015)

I am thankful that I am prepared for the future.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thankful I'm coming up on two weeks off over Thanksgiving.


----------



## cornman53 (Nov 17, 2015)

I am thankful for the grace of our Lord and Savior Jesus.  And for 3 boys who make me feel a lot older than I actually am.


----------



## shawbrook14 (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm thankful I have friends with the same hobbies. So we hunt and fish and smoke our meats and cheeses and brew beer...then we get get to eat and drink it all. Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## link (Nov 17, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for???  _

_Just spent four days with good friends hunting and could not be more thankful._


----------



## sharryn (Nov 17, 2015)

I am most thankful for the salvation of my soul by the Blood of Jesus Christ.


----------



## xray (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm thankful for my family and friends and the time I spend with them.


----------



## 1finder (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm thankful for SMF


----------



## beuregard (Nov 17, 2015)

Thankful for the 15# turkey the wife just bought today. Spatch cocked turkey is on its way


----------



## daveomak (Nov 17, 2015)

Thankful for rain..... finally rain.....   we needed it....   maybe fewer fires next summer......


----------



## rpmrn (Nov 17, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for???  _

Family!


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 17, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Thankful for rain..... finally rain..... we needed it.... maybe fewer fires next summer......


Dave,

we are thankful for the rain as well but enough is enough. you can have some of ours down here in the other corner. it has been steady for the last 5 days and they say we will not see sunny and dry until Saturday, course the hunters are happy.

Tom


----------



## cracker1397 (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm thankful the gators finally got their act together this football season


----------



## smokin phil (Nov 17, 2015)

.


----------



## chew2475 (Nov 17, 2015)

I am thankful for my two boys that make me laugh everyday













DSC04372.JPG



__ chew2475
__ Nov 17, 2015


----------



## chew2475 (Nov 17, 2015)

I am thankful for my 2 sons who make me laugh everyday.













DSC04372.JPG



__ chew2475
__ Nov 17, 2015


----------



## mrbeefy (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm thankful to live in such a great nation!
I'm thankful for my friends,family, and great times we share together!
I'm thankful for the freedom that our servicemen and women fight to protect!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm thankful for the spontaneity my wife and I have! Random Vacation number two planned!


----------



## moorekend (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm thankful for the job I have.


----------



## stovebolt (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm thankful to be a member of this forum.

Chuck


----------



## milo (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thankful for the internet. I would know practically nothing about this hobbie if not for the internet well SMF is more to the point.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 18, 2015)

I am Thankful for my 2 grand babies and the third one that is due the end of this month! 

Brian


----------



## pit of despair (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thankful for the woman who has put up with me for 35 years.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thankful for my best friend of 40 years who I have shared many days afield hunting and fishing.  He has developed rheumatoid arthritis and now our hunting days are over.  I will miss those days!


----------



## onneeye (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thankful for my mom for keeping out of trouble.

I am thankful for my niece and nephew for changing my life. I enjoy life more than ever before.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thankful for my wife and son!


----------



## gary s (Nov 18, 2015)

Thankful that my youngest grandson is learning to drive













FOT1236-2.jpg



__ gary s
__ Nov 18, 2015


----------



## mrmosmo (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thankful for family and friends that make life here on this rock so very entertaining and fun.


----------



## smokingearl (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm thankful for my grandson and twin grand daughters













image.jpg



__ smokingearl
__ Nov 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokingearl
__ Nov 18, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm Thankful for all the Friends I've made on this forum over the last 6 years! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm thankful for having a wonderful wife.


----------



## seenred (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm most thankful for Mrs. Red.  I've never known what she sees in me...I definitely married up!

Red


----------



## sharryn (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thankful for each day I awake to a new day.


----------



## showmeurrack (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thankful for my wife, Danielle. She is my rock. She is the one who gave me our son. Every day, she holds our family together with a strength that is unmovable. I feel blessed to have her by my side through life, and I could never imagine my life without her.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 18, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for???  _

I am thankful for the support my family gives me on my career choice. It is not easy on them with the crazy schedule and hours I work.


----------



## julliette (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm thankful to have woke up this morning, and have another day to see my loved ones


----------



## tsin (Nov 18, 2015)

I am very thankful for my amazing family.


----------



## em1ret (Nov 18, 2015)

What am I most thankful for?

I am most thankful for the ability to wake up every day in a free country, made possible by all veterans, and my family and friends.


----------



## shawbrook14 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm thankful for my two sons and their wives and my grandchildren.


----------



## ibbones (Nov 18, 2015)

Thankful for my son and daughter-in-law getting to visit us for the last two days.


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thanfull for my wife and family and we all need to be thankful for our troops past and present that have allowed us to have something to be thankful for.


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm thankful to get the chance to pick up Saturday's doe at the processor and hunt tomorrow evening and friday morning, and more thankful to have a good sized boston butt thawing to smoke Saturday.


----------



## link (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thankful that my wife was offered a job today without even looking for a job.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm thankful I awaken looking at the green part of the grass.....


----------



## driedstick (Nov 18, 2015)

Thankful for our Armed forces 

DS


----------



## mountain-worm (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm most thankful for being able to do this and having friends and family. Thanks A-MAZE-N


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thankful that I was born in the United States of America and new many of the Greatest Generation, including my older brother who earned the combat infantry badge with silver cluster in Germany in 1945.


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm thankful for my loving wife who puts up with my foibles and still stands with me. Life is short and Love is precious!


----------



## kegtoe (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thankful for my twin boys.


----------



## ndwildbill (Nov 18, 2015)

I am thankful for many things, but right now, I am especially thankful that as of last Friday, I am officially RETIRED!!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 18, 2015)

*Today's Daily WINNER is.......DaveOmak*

*Tomorrow's winner will be announced at 12:00 Noon*


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 18, 2015)

Thankful for my wife & kids !


----------



## zach5483 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thankful for a happy family


----------



## gary s (Nov 18, 2015)

Thankful for my wife, kids, Grand kids, family and Friends

Gary S


----------



## mummel (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice Dave you lucky old bastrd!


----------



## moorekend (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm thankful for the wonderful grandkids that I have.


----------



## mummel (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm thankful to Todd for running this competition.


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 18, 2015)

Thankful for another chance to win a prize!!


----------



## stovebolt (Nov 19, 2015)

While I am thankful for so many things, I am most thankful for my family and friends.

  Chuck


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2015)

Really cool.....   Thanks numbers generator.......and Todd....


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for my family and friends!


----------



## boykjo (Nov 19, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Really cool..... Thanks numbers generator.......and Todd....


Congrats Dave................


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful that the family it healthy and happy as we look forward to the holidays!

b


----------



## lemans (Nov 19, 2015)

Dave, 
 You kinda bust my bubble.. Now that you thanked the numbers generator, I don't feel so special Being  a winner also.. I thought Todd read all the entries and picked them himself..
 Boy am I nieve .  Next you r going to tell me there is no Santa Claus!!!
    Lemans....


----------



## pit of despair (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful for good Scotch!


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thankful that I get to go to work everyday


----------



## smokingearl (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful my moms surgery went well.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for the wealth of knowledge that I have accumulated here on this forum...We have a bunch of great guys and gals who are extremely knowledgeable and are always willing to share with everyone...You're the greatest!

Thanks everyone and Happy Thanksgiving!

John


----------



## tropics (Nov 19, 2015)

Thankful for every thing life has given me.

Richie


----------



## mrbeefy (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful to see the sun rise another day!
I am thankful for the freedoms I enjoy!
I am thankful for the opportunity to smoke meats in my smoker with my A-Maze-N products!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2015)

Lemans said:


> Dave,
> You kinda bust my bubble.. Now that you thanked the numbers generator, I don't feel so special Being  a winner also.. I thought Todd read all the entries and picked them himself..
> Boy am I nieve .  Next you r going to tell me there is no Santa Claus!!!
> Lemans....




Of course there's a Santa Clause...   He owns AMAZIN PRODUCTS.....


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for the opportunities my job affords me. Being able to make people happy with my food is an amazing feeling.


----------



## mgbgt (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful for my wife and family


----------



## gary s (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful for the holidays coming up and all the kids and grand kids will be here

Gary


----------



## link (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for my family.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2015)

I am Thankful that my 50th High School Class Reunion has just been scheduled for June 4th, 2016, and this time it's going to be a Pig Roast.

Bear


----------



## xray (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for the simple things that are taken for granted. Access to clean water, refrigeration and toilet paper.


----------



## nelsonsmoker (Nov 19, 2015)

First of all I'm thankful for the Lord who has given me a great life. Next I'm thankful for this great country so I can live the American dream and raise my seven children the way I want to. I'm then thankful for my Wife and family who support my love for building smokers and smoking just about anything. Finally I am thankful for this forum where there is so much great information and good people to associate with. Happy Thanksgiving to all.













IMG_2428[1].JPG



__ nelsonsmoker
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2015)

Today I am thankful that I can get out of the office!


----------



## 1finder (Nov 19, 2015)

Thankful for Our military, current as well as, past veterans and those that "gave all"....


----------



## driedstick (Nov 19, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Really cool..... Thanks numbers generator.......and Todd....


Congrats Dave

Thankful for a full and happy smoker 

DS


----------



## zach5483 (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for delicious animals.


----------



## gary s (Nov 19, 2015)

Thankful that the bad storms missed us and we have beautiful sunshine

Gary


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 19, 2015)

Im thankful for the friends I've made on this wonderful site.  You guys (and gals) rock! 

Brian


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful to have an accomodating supervisor at work. Already in overtime and havin a lunch brew at deer camp.


----------



## lemans (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful for all knowledge I learned from this site!!!


----------



## milo (Nov 19, 2015)

For airplanes that work very well!


----------



## cracker1397 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful for being on vacation right now


----------



## touchracing (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for a happy and healthy family.


----------



## handycapt (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for my wife and my 6 week old baby boy!


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful for my parents, my siblings and the extended family I was born into, and especially thankful to have become a dad for the first and only time at age 41.


----------



## big nut brewer (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful for two-ply toilet paper.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful the number generator landed on my post #....


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 19, 2015)

*Today's Daily WINNER is.......link*

*Tomorrow's winner will be announced at 12:00 Noon*


----------



## sharryn (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for this forum and all the helpful, kind, considerate and caring people who participate.  God bless all of you and may you have an awesome Thanksgiving!


----------



## mwchron1 (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for my health. I have had two kidney transplants and many other types of surgery's I have been brought back from the dead several times.


----------



## craigdchang (Nov 19, 2015)

What I am most thankful for is a wonderful wife and two great kids the love all the delicious things I am smoking, thanks to my MES 30 and A-maze-n products.













smoked.jpg



__ craigdchang
__ Feb 22, 2015


















20150315_180626.jpg



__ craigdchang
__ Apr 14, 2015


----------



## link (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you Todd! It will be put to good use.

Link


----------



## mummel (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful that everyone here has so much to be thankful for.  COM'ON NUM GENERATOR.  Send me some Dave luck.


----------



## cracker1397 (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for the nice buck I just killed a few days ago.












image.jpeg



__ cracker1397
__ Nov 19, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ cracker1397
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## gary s (Nov 19, 2015)

Thankful for my Family

gary


----------



## julliette (Nov 19, 2015)

_'m _Thankful to see another day. enjoy each day as full as you can.


----------



## stm55438 (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for living in the greatest country in the world, THE USA!!!


----------



## tropics (Nov 19, 2015)

The joy of becoming a Grandpa again,my first grandson with my last name.

Richie













IMG_0877.jpg



__ tropics
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for my wife and son!


----------



## xray (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful this beer is in my fridge.












image.jpeg



__ xray
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## smokingearl (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for Bear and his step by steps.


----------



## seenred (Nov 19, 2015)

Congrats link!  I'm thankful for my health and my great family.

Red


----------



## driedstick (Nov 19, 2015)

thankful for the weekend will soon be here 

DS


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 19, 2015)

congratulations Link, Thanks Todd and your crew.

I thankful for the sunny day today our river was rising , 1 foot from action stage and 3 feet from cresting after all this steady rain we have had.

Tom


----------



## gary s (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm Thankful for everything come to think of it

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful I bought Alder pellets from Todd so I can use the AMNPS for salmon....    













Atl Sal in the smoker 004.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 19, 2015


----------



## ironhorse07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thankful I have 2 weeks off.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thankful for the great folks on this forum.


----------



## shawbrook14 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful that we can spend Thanksgiving with our whole family!


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for the military and all they stand for.


----------



## indieminister (Nov 19, 2015)

I am thankful for my family and the experiences we've had together over the last year.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 19, 2015)

Thankful to live in this great country....   :usa:


----------



## beuregard (Nov 19, 2015)

Thankful, for the new oyster dressing recipe I just found, if anyone else has any updated oyster dressing recipes please post.


----------



## 1finder (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful for my aunts stuffing... Never made it, but can't get enough of it come Thursday.


----------



## moorekend (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm thankful for the free turkey the company just passed out so I can smoke my first one.


----------



## stovebolt (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful for this forum. 

Chuck


----------



## pit of despair (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful I get to stay in touch with all ya'll!


----------



## gary s (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful for another beautiful day here in East Texas

Gary


----------



## thomas phillips (Nov 20, 2015)

I've already won a prize and am happy with that. Just wanted to drop a note here that I am thankful for all the great food, fun, and inspiration I get from this site. My family and friends thank you also for all the ideas and recipes you post here without selfishness for wanting to keep it secret. Truly this is a great hobby place to share. Keep the fires lit and the smoke going!!!!!

Former

Interior Communications Electrician

Petty Officer First Class, Surface Warfare

Thomas B. Phillips

United States Navy


----------



## mwchron1 (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful all the wonderful help that I read on this site. if not I would have destroyed many cuts of meat


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm Thankful I can make my own Smoked Meat, since I found this forum & got my first smoker.

I loved Smoked meat all my life, but never made my own until 2009.

And I couldn't have done it without my Amazing Smokers!!

Bear


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful that every day is a blessing. b


----------



## nimrod (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful for my wonderful wife, family and the freedom we have in the USA!


----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm Thankful I can make my own Smoked Meat, since I found this forum & got my first smoker.
> 
> I loved Smoked meat all my life, but never made my own until 2009.
> 
> ...


Bear You came a long ways in a short time,I am thankful meeting all the wonderful people online here.

Richie


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 20, 2015)

Repaired my upstairs bathroom faucet from leaking this morning...I am thankful that it was easy!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

John


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2015)

BandCollector said:


> Repaired my upstairs bathroom faucet from leaking this morning...I am thankful that it was easy!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> John



I just fixed the leak in Brides shower...  took me 2 days....   It's fixed...  and the hot water tank stops heating water now...


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 20, 2015)

Yikes!


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 20, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I just fixed the leak in Brides shower... took me 2 days.... It's fixed... and the hot water tank stops heating water now...


Yikes!


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 20, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I just fixed the leak in Brides shower... took me 2 days.... It's fixed... and the hot water tank stops heating water now...


Yikes!


----------



## zach5483 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful for my 8mo daughter.


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful I have a delicious smoked maple bourbon turkey to take to the company potluck this afternoon :grilling_smilie:













image.jpeg



__ floridasteve
__ Nov 18, 2015


----------



## sharryn (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful for our men and women who so selflessly serve our country to protect our freedoms.  May God richly bless each and every one of you.


----------



## gary s (Nov 20, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I just fixed the leak in Brides shower... took me 2 days.... It's fixed... and the hot water tank stops heating water now...


I'll bet your bride is the one who is thankful !!!

Gary


----------



## tsin (Nov 20, 2015)

I am very Thankful my awesome family..


----------



## link (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful for all of the great information that I have received from this site. without it I would not be making my own Bacon and this would make my wife unhappy.


----------



## two-eyes-up (Nov 20, 2015)

Received my winners package today.Again thank you Todd.I am thankful for the great products that you carry.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 20, 2015)

*Today's Daily WINNER is.......BandCollector*

*Tomorrow's winner will be announced at 12:00 Noon*


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful Todd's developing NEW PRODUCTS !!!!


----------



## gary s (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful for our great Country, if you don't believe it spend some time overseas.

Gary


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 20, 2015)

Thankful for having to work this weekend...

[email protected] Pinot Days Southern California.


----------



## handycapt (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful for the mountains and the snow and the great outdoors


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 20, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> *Today's Daily WINNER is.......BandCollector*
> 
> *Tomorrow's winner will be announced at 12:00 Noon*


Thanks a million Todd...Your products and customer service are the greatest only exceeded by your generosity!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone,

John


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful for all who have served in the US military . . .   past, present and future and for the sacrifices their families made to support them.


----------



## mummel (Nov 20, 2015)

In for round 6 and a Christmas present for my dad!  I'm Thankful I can be with my family this Christmas.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful that today is Friday and that tomorrow I'm going to Autzen Stadium to watch the DUCKS squash USC!!!


----------



## zach5483 (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful for my truck.


----------



## smokingearl (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful I get to smoke turkeys for work and my mom. I love filling people bellies with my smoked meat.


----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful for almost winning today BC was the next # LOL


----------



## seenred (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful for our military men and women around the world.  Keep all our service members and their families in your thoughts and prayers this holiday season!








   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 20, 2015)

Of all the things I am thankful for, the priority today is that it is day two of clear sky's and the river has dropped not a lot but still going in the right direction.

Tom


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful that the tree that came down from Tuesday's storm, fell short of the house. It only took out the back fence.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 20, 2015)

Thankful for our Troops Abroad and at home!!

DS


----------



## smokeindaville (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful for my wonderful wife and daughters!!!  Can't imagine life without them.


----------



## gary s (Nov 20, 2015)

Thankful I got to mow my grass again today

Gary


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful it's Friday and I get to hunt tomorrow!


----------



## lemans (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful I have a 6 lb Chuckie in the fridge 
For a am smoke and beef enchiladas tomarrow nite....


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thankful it's friday


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful for being an American! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





b


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful to have finally seen the 250lb wild boar thats been haunting our deer lease, and also thankful the 7mm mag did it's job after hitting shoulder













20151120_090436.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 20, 2015


















20151120_102014.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 20, 2015





I'm 6' 1" btw. 80lbs of great looking meat for the smoker which surprised me, as down here parasites can be a problem. All his meat looked flawless and we were extra careful about the trich. too if your wondering.:yahoo:


----------



## bbqbrett (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful that it is just about time to leave work for the day and I am going to go spend some time with my dad watching some football!


----------



## xray (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful for the weather being nice tomorrow to smoke a chuck roast.


----------



## mountain-worm (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks A-MAZE-N Products....Thankful for getting to do this and the love of family and friends.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful for the people on this forum who have taught me so much.


----------



## jarjarchef (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful for the first responders who assisted with my daughters car accident.  It was not a major one, but they helped her stay calm and ensured she was healthy.


----------



## beuregard (Nov 20, 2015)

Were thankful for the bone in ham the company passed out to the employees. First snow for the 1st day of deer hunting Sat. morning.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 20, 2015)

Thankful for the brave men & women who make up our countries Armed Forces !


----------



## shawbrook14 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thankful for my wife of 25 years!


----------



## ega-q (Nov 20, 2015)

I am thankful for every new day, this time last year it was touch and go if I would have any more.


----------



## dogwalker (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful for my family, including my brother who helped my mom raise me, and introduced me to Christ and to the love of learning, both of which changed my life permanently.  I'm also grateful for my wife and sons.  We almost lost my oldest son in 2010, but even that was a blessing, because it brought us all closer together and to God and taught us even more the importance of living life now and loving people now.

I'm also grateful for the kindness of people, including people here on SMF.

Video of my son, Michael.  Now, five years later, he's in college!  I don't post this to draw attention to me, but to remind everyone of the importance of telling your loved ones how you feel, and also my gratitude for doctors *and* for miracles.


----------



## moorekend (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm thankful that I got off work early tonight.


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm thankful for the Smoking Meat Forum and the folks at AMAZN products!


----------



## jackstraw (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm Thankful to live in a part of the world where i can wake up everyday and know that my family ad I are safe.


----------



## stovebolt (Nov 21, 2015)

I am thankful every time I wake up to a new day.

Chuck


----------



## tropics (Nov 21, 2015)

Thankful for being up and getting ready to go out, with my wife for the whole day.

Richie


----------



## mountain-worm (Nov 21, 2015)

Thankfully I can enter again...lol! But seriously I'm thankful for life, family, and friends. This world is pretty screwed up in some places. Be safe and have a wonderful holiday season this year. Merry Happy Gobble Gobble !


----------



## shawbrook14 (Nov 21, 2015)

What happened to the winner's list on the first page? It stops on the 17th.

I thankful DEER SEASON is official open!


----------



## lemans (Nov 21, 2015)

image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Nov 21, 2015





  I thankful for this hunk of chuck on my wsm for tonight's dinner!


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm thankful that this site made me a better cook! b


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2015)

*Last Daily Drawing is Today at Noon*

*Drawing for the GRAND PRIZE will be at Noon Sunday*


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 21, 2015)

I am thankful that I can still dance with my wife!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone,

John


----------



## drewed (Nov 21, 2015)

I am thankful for my wife and kids.


----------



## cracker1397 (Nov 21, 2015)

Im thankful for a warm winter


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thankful for free tickets to see the Rajun Cajuns game today.


----------



## seenred (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm thankful for Todd's awesome giveaways!

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2015)

I too am Real Thankful that Todd is part of this Great Forum!!

He makes Great products with good prices, and has Awesome Customer Service. Can't ask for more than that.

Bear


----------



## 1finder (Nov 21, 2015)

Thankful for overtime, extra cash is alway good!!


----------



## xray (Nov 21, 2015)

Thankful I'm making a chuck today












image.jpeg



__ xray
__ Nov 21, 2015


----------



## stevegeer42 (Nov 21, 2015)

I am thankful for my daughter and my wife.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 21, 2015)

Thankful our local high school made it to round three of the playoffs


----------



## tsin (Nov 21, 2015)

I am very Thankful for my family


----------



## driedstick (Nov 21, 2015)

thankful for family 

DS


----------



## sharryn (Nov 21, 2015)

I am thankful for family, friends and this wonderful forum and the caring people who give so much of their expertise and talents to help the newer members.


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 21, 2015)

I am thankful that I just happen to stop at Gordon's food service today and found that they had eye of round roast for $3.35 a pound!


----------



## gary s (Nov 21, 2015)

Thankful that  Thanksgiving is just around the corner

Gary


----------



## smokingearl (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm thankful the turkey I'm smoking is almost ready and looks like it's gonna be delicious!


----------



## julliette (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm thankful I made it home last night after 16 inches of snow falling.


----------



## muralboy (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm thankful that my snowblower started this morning


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 21, 2015)

muralboy said:


> I'm thankful that my snowblower started this morning


You reminded me to be thankful we don't have to deal with snowblowers down here, lol.


----------



## beuregard (Nov 21, 2015)

Thankful for the good lord above who keeps my wife and I safe, warm, with plenty on the table each and every day. Happy Thanksgiving. Also, appreciate my cold beer in my hand along with some great football being played today.


----------



## tropics (Nov 21, 2015)

Thankful I knew my way home GPS was crazy today.

Richie


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 21, 2015)

*Today's Daily WINNER is.......BDSkelly*

*GRAND PRIZE Winner will be announced at *​*12:00 Noon Sunday 11/22*​ ​


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm going to drop out of the Grand Prize Giveaway at this time, because I already have all those things, except the Recipe Book & the Manual (Manual for what??).

I could always use more Pellets, but I'd sooner see all that Awesome stuff going to somebody who needs them.

So I'll be Thankful For Whoever Wins the Grand Prize.

Good luck everybody,

Bear


----------



## tropics (Nov 21, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm going to drop out of the Grand Prize Giveaway at this time, because I already have all those things, except the Recipe Book & the Manual (Manual for what??).
> 
> I could always use more Pellets, but I'd sooner see all that Awesome stuff going to somebody who needs them.
> 
> ...


Bear sorry to say but this post puts you in it.Good Luck

Richie


----------



## lemans (Nov 21, 2015)

Thank you Todd from all of us!


----------



## old bones (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm thankful that my wife didn't listen to me a few years ago (after she took the time to do the research) she ordered the AMAZN  Pellet tray and several bags of pellets.  Then she sends me a link to this great forum.   If not for my wife, I may have given up smoking meats or making sausages.  

I'm also thankful for Todd who came up with the Qmatz and who took the time to explain several things to me and to those who posted on this site and gave me such great ideas on the things I make.    

I'm also thankful for that little $--T who took a baseball bat to my mail box because if not for him,I never would have made my mail box mod...  

When I can double smoke bacon or several hams and when I can take a turkey that sells for 77 cents a pound and turn it in to a $6.79 per pound smoked turkey,   I think I might have won already..

Thanks Todd!!     Happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 21, 2015)

Our family is thankfull we live in a country that can be thankful and safe,

I am also thankful that the river is now two feet below incident stage and still dropping 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Tom


----------



## driedstick (Nov 21, 2015)

Good luck everyone 

DS


----------



## mummel (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm thankful for those words, "love you dad" :)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 21, 2015)

Congrats Brian !  

Thankful for the friends I've had the opportunity to meet on this great forum as well as the knowledge I've gained !

Thank you to Todd & the folks at AMAZEN for being a great sponsor & giving us all an opportunity to win some great products !


----------



## moorekend (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm thankful for no rain this weekend.


----------



## cracker1397 (Nov 21, 2015)

I am thankful for my newborn son and my great wife and daughter.


----------



## mwchron1 (Nov 21, 2015)

I am great full for all the friends that helped me through the rough times in my life.


----------



## seenred (Nov 21, 2015)

Congrats to Brian on today's win!  I'm thankful for my family, and for some time off this holiday to spend with them.

Red


----------



## shawbrook14 (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm thankful we could put 130 lbs. of fresh yorkshire pork in the freezer today. Long day but so worth it!


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Nov 21, 2015)

I am thankful for the life I have


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 21, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> *Today's Daily WINNER is.......BDSkelly*
> 
> *GRAND PRIZE Winner will be announced at *​*12:00 Noon Sunday 11/22*​ ​


Todd

Thank you for your support to this forum.  And I'd like to especially thank you for the support your fine company gives us BBQ folks!

Highest regards 

Brian


----------



## xray (Nov 21, 2015)

I am thankful for my family and friends. Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## link (Nov 21, 2015)

I am thankful for the deer I picked up from the processor today.


----------



## 1finder (Nov 22, 2015)

Thankful for my wife & family, that we're empty nesters & all 4 kids are leading wonderful lives (means we did our job), our health, motorcycles & being born American under the stars & stripes!!

Good luck & be safe...


----------



## tropics (Nov 22, 2015)

Thankful for my Smoking Meat Family with their unselfish sharing,caring and just being there.

Richie


----------



## stovebolt (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm thankful for my wife. Today is our 48th anniversary.

Chuck


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 22, 2015)

I am thankful that I won last night's Chili Cook Off at my sister's house.  Used some smoked turkey...It was awesome and the voters agreed!













IMG_0604 (1).jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Nov 22, 2015






Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!

John


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 22, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Todd
> 
> Thank you for your support to this forum.  And I'd like to especially thank you for the support your fine company gives us BBQ folks!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Brian!...Never met you personally but consider you a pal...Again thanks for all your tutorage when I built my Mini Weber Smokey Mountain...I love it!

Happy Thanksgiving My Friend,

John













IMG_0169.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Jan 18, 2014


----------



## gary s (Nov 22, 2015)

Thankful the wind finally quit blowing so hard, and for all the great friends I have made on this site

Gary


----------



## greasemonger (Nov 22, 2015)

20151121_211826.jpg



__ greasemonger
__ Nov 22, 2015





I'm thankful the boneless butt we smoked yesterday finished up right before the company showed up to eat.:sausage:


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 22, 2015)

I am thankful for the six pounds of  cured beef and pork strips in my fridge that will go into my smoker in about 30 minutes :biggrin:​


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2015)

*And the GRAND PRIZE WINNER is.......Jlollar!!*
 ​ 













DSC05242.JPG



__ monicas
__ Nov 12, 2015





*GRAND PRIZE:*

- AMNPS 5x8, 12" TUBE SMOKER & 6” TUBE SMOKER

- 2# Ea. APPLE, CHERRY, HICKORY, MAPLE, OAK & PITMASTERS CHOICE PELLETS

- SELF-IGNITING PROPANE TORCH

- STARTER GEL

- (4) 12”x18” QMATZ

- MANUAL & RECIPE BOOK

      *TOTAL VALUE = $169.87*


----------



## lemans (Nov 22, 2015)

jlorrar congrats... Smoke a lot of great food...


----------



## lemans (Nov 22, 2015)

Jollar.  Stupid auto correct lol


----------



## sharryn (Nov 22, 2015)

Congratulations to all the winners and to everyone, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 22, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> *And the GRAND PRIZE WINNER is.......Jlollar!!*
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


Not too shabby for a guy who joined the Forum two days ago! 

Welcome, Congratulations, and Enjoy all of your new toys!  Great products from a great company,

Thanks a million Todd for your Support, Wonderful Products,  and Exemplary Customer Service!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone,

John


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 22, 2015)

Many Thanks to Todd and his Team for another great contest! 

B


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Many Thanks to Todd and his Team for another great contest!
> 
> B


*Exactamundo!!!*

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2015)

*Thanks to All Who Entered!!*

*Todd*


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for the great products and customer service you provide Todd.


----------



## seenred (Nov 22, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners, and thanks again to Todd for all your support around here!

Red


----------



## dogwalker (Nov 22, 2015)

Grats, all, and I'm glad to have found out about the good A-Maze-N folks!


----------



## demosthenes9 (Nov 23, 2015)

_What am I most thankful for???  _

Life, the Universe, and everything (especially Bacon).


----------



## stovebolt (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for another great contest, Todd. 

  Congratulations to the winners.

Chuck


----------



## mummel (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for another fun competition Todd!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2015)

Todd, Thank you for the prize...  I received it today....  Have a Happy Thanksgiving ....  to all the employees and your family.....

Dave & Betty


----------



## link (Nov 24, 2015)

Yes, what Dave said,

Todd, thank you very much for the contest. I received my items yesterday and cannot wait to put them to use. 

Happy thanksgiving to you and your family. 

Link


----------



## muralboy (Nov 24, 2015)

Agreed - Todd thank you again for adding some fun and generosity to the forum.  Happy Thanksgiving to you, your family and the entire A-Maze-N family


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 24, 2015)

Todd,

I can not express the thanks and gratitude for all You and Jeff have given to all of us and this hobby......addiction.  Jeff &Todd thank you again for adding some fun and generosity to the forum and Happy Holidays to Both your Family's and the entire A-Maze-N family

Tom


----------



## julien43 (Nov 28, 2015)

I am most thankful for all the people in my life that I love and love me!


----------

